# Lighting



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

hello hello,

i'm in the process...rather i just began (at nearly 4am for some reason) to think about the lights on my planted tank. they haven't been changed for a long time and i think it's time that i did a little switcheroo. 

the tank itself is a 55g planted community, and with the current lights, the plants have been doing well. however, i don't think that these fluorescent ..light stick things are the best in the long term.... any suggestions for lighting?

the lights are set up in two things above the two halves of the tank....i would guess that each fixture is 24inches...bulbs probably 18? haven't measured yet. will check!

suggestions?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

55 gallon tanks are 4' long, which is great as it is very easy to find decent inexpensive fluorescent tubes in this length at the hardware store. A shop light fixture for T8 tubes runs around $30 for a decent one that you can suspend over your tank.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

well, i'm looking at bigalsonline.ca and they have quite the selection of T8s

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17941/cl0/fluorescentbulbs?viewType=Category

i'm wondering if it would be better just to visit home depot and pick two up from there or if it would matter if i bought a purpose..branded light or not?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm using Philips 'daylight' tubes from HD. Can't remember what they cost, but they were not very expensive.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

*lights*

go to hd or rona, or even litemor


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

depends what you want out of it though. hardware store lights are fine for plantless tanks or plastic plant tanks if you dont mind the colour being kinda yellow-ish. The best combo I've used (and have heard this from many others) in a two bulb setup, is one aqua-glo and one life-glo. It gives the tank excellent balanced colour, intensifying the colours in fish and plants, while giving plants the right spectrum for efficient growth.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

The Philips Daylight Deluxe tubes that I use are rated at 6500 K in terms of colour temperature. This is a good light for decent plant growth and showing fish naturally. Noon day sun is around 5500 K in temperature, and looks a little yellowish. The Philips tubes are a little bluish, but look fine to my eye.


----------

